# Redfoot hatching now :)



## gustaf (May 14, 2015)

My first tortoise hatchling... ever!
This is a suriname redfoot hatched in my incubator. My female laid five eggs but only one proved fertile. I determined that by candelling. 
We are very excited to see this new arrival. It hatched at 134 days of incubation at 84.5 degrees.
Just wanted to share this with you all and say thanks for your input and help. I may have not had this success without your experience and advice.
Thanks!


----------



## mike taylor (May 14, 2015)

Freaking awesome ! I've had four eggs in my incubator for six or more months and nothing is happening . They don't smell ,they haven't popped . So I'm keeping them in there .


----------



## Jodie (May 14, 2015)

Very exciting. Congrats!


----------



## gustaf (May 14, 2015)

I hope they hatch for you. I candelled mine at 3 weeks and six weeks and a couple more times and only this one showed signs of development. I threw the others away at about 3 months and they were getting rotten.


----------



## gustaf (May 14, 2015)

Well i better try to get some sleep. I have to get up early.


----------



## mike taylor (May 14, 2015)

All have to try that .


----------



## cmacusa3 (May 14, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## gingerbee (May 14, 2015)

Beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 15, 2015)

Super! A popped tortoise egg will be something you'll remember for a LOOOOONG time!


----------



## Turtlepete (May 15, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> Freaking awesome ! I've had four eggs in my incubator for six or more months and nothing is happening . They don't smell ,they haven't popped . So I'm keeping them in there .



I had some hatch at 7 months once. And I just had one hatch at 90 days. Same incubator, same temperature….


----------



## Onidara (May 15, 2015)

I can't wait for mine to get old enough to start laying. I think I'll be in paradise when it happens.


----------



## Momof4 (May 15, 2015)

How exciting!!! Please share more pics!!


----------



## Jacqui (May 16, 2015)

Turtlepete said:


> I had some hatch at 7 months once. And I just had one hatch at 90 days. Same incubator, same temperature….



The joys of tortoise husbandry.


----------



## Jacqui (May 16, 2015)

Congrats on the newly hatching miracle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 16, 2015)

You'll never forget that moment.
Congratulations.


----------



## gustaf (May 16, 2015)

Thanks guys
Here are a couple more pics. His yolk sac has gotten much smaller already. He is in a rubbermaid container in the incubator on a damp paper towel.


----------



## gustaf (May 16, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'll never forget that moment.
> Congratulations.





gustaf said:


> Thanks guys
> Here are a couple more pics. His yolk sac has gotten much smaller already. He is in a rubbermaid container in the incubator on a damp paper towel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 16, 2015)

Absolutely blinking marvelous !


----------



## allegraf (May 16, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## AmRoKo (May 17, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## gustaf (May 20, 2015)

How long before the neonate/hatchling redfoot needs UV light? 
At the monent he is still in the incubator burrowed down all cozy like in moist sphagnum moss. I offered it some chopped up greens today. Not sure if it ate or just walked through its food and drug it around. I have the temp set at 85.
I would imagine redfoots in the wild will hide away for quite a long time when they are babies without any exposure to UV light.


----------



## gustaf (May 20, 2015)

Just got my answer from mike taylors latest thread. Thanks guys


----------



## Kent (Jun 14, 2015)

Amazing. So cute


----------



## LRTortoises (Mar 27, 2016)

Turtlepete said:


> I had some hatch at 7 months once. And I just had one hatch at 90 days. Same incubator, same temperature….



I am so glad to hear this. I was getting worried when I had some at 4.5 months that hadn't hatched but look like they are progressing.


----------



## LRTortoises (Mar 28, 2016)

After saying that look what happened this morning.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Mar 29, 2016)

LRTortoises said:


> After saying that look what happened this morning.



Oh, look how cute. Getting out of that shell is so tiring, had to take a nap!


----------

